# How to get wife to improve her BJ skills?



## Jeapordy (Aug 12, 2012)

Before we got married, I used to get BJs all the time. My gf (now wife) even deep throated. The BJs usually ending with me cumming in her mouth and then she would run to the bathroom or spit into a napkin. She told me that she used to swallow with her former boyfriend but it made her sick. So after a while of her looking like she hated the taste, I stopped asking for them. That was 20 years ago.
I've recently started asking for them again a lot more, but they just aren't as good as I remember. She's tried a few times over the years, but her technique just isn't very good. Either it is too much like a vacuum cleaner, which I am too sensitive for, or I can hardly feel it. No more deep throating. I have tried to push her head down gently while she is giving me one but she doesn't want to go too deep. I just can't seem to finish when getting a BJ. I get hard and stay hard, but just can't finish. I can cum inside her, but I think that's because there is more friction and pressure. 
So how can I teach my wife to give better blowjobs? I'm sure she will be a little hurt if I bring home a book or a video on how to do it. I'll probably have to watch it myself and then talk her through it.


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

Is your wife willing and eager to learn how to do it better? On the flip side, do you reciprocate, and pleasure her orally when she wants your tongue?


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah, my wife used to take my load in her mouth when we were dating. She was never very skilled in the BJ itself, but I enjoyed it regardless. As the years have gone on, the BJs have lessened. Just a fact of marriage. And no more finishing in that way, either.


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

She doesn't need to run and spit it out, but could just redirect the flow onto her body or onto yours.


----------



## Jeapordy (Aug 12, 2012)

I do go down on her about 50% of the times we do it. She always orgasms when I do this. The issue is not that she isn't eager to give a BJ, she actually likes it when I pull out of her and then ask for a BJ. The problem is that she just isn't very good at it, and I can't finish, regardless of whether it is in her mouth or on her.
I can finish inside or pull out just before cumming and finish by hand on her.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Perhaps you could make suggestions for her during the bj. An example... if she is sucking say something like.... "How about you give it a lick hunny..." or tell her to soften her sucking... suggest she use her hands too... things like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

My thinking is its been 20 years. 20 years of not practicing. It's going to be like the first time all over again. 

Use your words. Tell her to lighten up, go slower, use her tongue. If I had not given my husband a bj for years, it would be terrible. 

After giving them for 17 years I'm just now getting good. Sex is not like riding a bike. You remember the feel of peddling. You remember the wind in your face, but the mechanics of keeping the bike up has to be learned again. 

Just keep at it. Keep it nice. Get the lines of communication open. Maybe you could suggest keeping paper towels or tissue by the bed and she can spit into that. 

Drink pineapple juice and eat spinach, watermelon, and eggs. Multi vitamins. 

Just keep in mind she won't be a pro at it. It takes time.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

have her buy the book, "tickle his pickle"


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

ankh said:


> She doesn't need to run and spit it out, but could just redirect the flow onto her body or onto yours.


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

